# Freehand Werkzeuge



## geos (20. März 2003)

Hallo,

Meine Werkzeuge sind verschwunden und nicht auffindbar.
Gibts da irgendeinen Trick - ich hatte das schon mal
und da hat nur eine Neuinstallation geholfen, dass
kann doch nicht sein.

Danke 

GeoS


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (20. März 2003)

fenster->symbolleisten->werkzeugleiste oder Strg+F7


----------



## pixelforce (20. März 2003)

verschwunden??

einfach fenster wieder einblenden oder sie verstecken sich unter einer anderen palette...

...brauchste also erstmal keine neuinstallation machen


----------



## Paradizogeeko (20. März 2003)

au man, die sind bestimmt einfach nur ausgeblendet.... neuinstall.. tztz glaub weniger das es die bessere lösung ist


----------



## geos (20. März 2003)

Hi,

hab schon alles ausprobiert - sie kommt nicht wieder.
Sie liegt auch nicht hinter irgendeneiner anderen Palette
(Bedienfeld).
Wenn ich STRG F7 oder auf das Symbol Werkzeuge klicke, wird
am linken Rand ein grauer Balken ein- bzw. ausgeblendet, aber leider
ohne irgendein Werkzeug.


Übrigens: Wir arbeiten auf Win2000 mit Freehand 10.

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.

Gruß Georg


----------



## michanic (21. November 2003)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem mit der Version 10.
Allerdings auf dem Mac.


----------



## swampdragon (21. November 2003)

*Freehand 10*

Ich hoffe ich werd jetzt nicht von Addison-Wesley verklagt aber in Freehand10 von MArtin Mantel und Claudia Runk steht dazu folgendes :

"Im Ordner Macromedia Freehand 10:German:Einstellungen:Symbolleisten liegt die Datei Symbolleisten (Hauptmenü.set, Info.set, Status.set usw.) In dieser Datei sind Stand und Form der schwebenden Paletten gespeichert. Die Informationen in dieser Datei aktualisieren sich, sowie Sie Änderungen an den schwebenden Paletten vornehmen. Möchten Sie, nachdem die Paletten kreuz und quer liegen (oder wenn Sie plötzlich futsch sind D kl. Anm.) , zu ihren Grundeinstellungen zurückkehren, kopieren Sie am Besten den Original-Ordner Symbolleisten von der Freehand-CD.

Die Quellenangabe, weil ich mich nicht gerne mit fremden Federn schmücke.


----------



## Ramad (8. Januar 2004)

Für Mac-User unter Freehand MX mit dem selben Problem hat folgendes Vorgehen die Paletten wieder hergestellt:

Löschen der Datei "Symbolleisten" unter
..~Username/Library/Application Support/Macromedia/Freehand MX/11/German/Settings/

Anschließend Freehand wieder neu Starten und da sind sie schon wieder.

Ach war das schon, als noch alles ordentlich im Preferences-Ordner gelegen hat


----------

